# Rock Salt in Tanks



## mermaidstar5 (May 25, 2013)

I have read that it is better to to put a bit of rock salt in the betta's tank. it said that even though they are fresh water fish, they still enjoy a little salt in their water. And I want sure if it was true. And if it is, how much would one put in?

Please and thank you!


----------



## sainthogan (Sep 27, 2012)

No, this is not true. If you need to use salt for infections, cuts, fin rot, etc. you ONLY use aquarium salt designed for fresh water fish for a maximum of 14 days. There was a girl on this forum who always put a pinch of salt in her tank and her fish developed white patches around its fins, and then the fins fell off. It reminded of those pictures you see of people who are dehydrated and their lips are white. It was determined it was from the salt in the water burning the fins off.
Please don't do it.


----------



## mermaidstar5 (May 25, 2013)

Oh, ok! Thanks for telling me. When I read about it, I was iffy, do I decided to ask here. Thank god I did! 

Thanks for your help!


----------



## waterdog (Dec 31, 2012)

Never could figure out why some places think bettas are brackish water fish? lol


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Actually salt will end up giving the Betta liver or kidney failures which is pretty much a death sentence.

I'm pretty sure I know where this came from since I also used to believe it although more for all of my fish than just Betta's.

I see Petco/Petsmart both dump a whole cup into all of their freshwater tanks each week (without dissolving it mind you....) and so people, without asking, think that doing that exact same thing help their fish too! In fact if you think about it, those stores pretty much have a high turn over rate so what they're doing is just preventing further infection to their fish and their tanks which is good...but also gives people the wrong idea when they don't ask what they're doing.

But since they have such a high turn over rate the fish actually won't be in the salt long. But of course just another thing to confuse people lol

So yes, while AQ salt (you can use Rock salt as long as it's pure NaCl, no additives) is great for treating infections, parasites and stuff like that, it should never be used as a therapeutic medication.


----------



## mermaidstar5 (May 25, 2013)

Oh, ok! Thank you waterdog and lilnaugrim!


----------

